# a pianist am looking for



## letheron (Jun 7, 2007)

am wondering if any of you have every heard of a pianist (whos name i cant spell) sounds like shopa (of shoupa or maybe even something starting with ch) if you could help it would be a big help


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Chopin ? 

He was an early 19th century composer of the Romantic movement. He was also a pianist , no virtuoso but a fine pianist though. He is famous today for the music he composed and I would say he is one of the 5 most popular classical composers today.


----------

